# Anybody interested in making a small video game as a team



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am thinking if anyone is interested in making a small video game as a small team. I am interested in building my experience in making games, improving my team work skills knowing how the other game developer roles work within a team. I'm thinking something like an endless runner, physics puzzle. Oops I've done a thread like this before


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

@*Tega1* - I like programming game engine logic, but user interface API stuff is my weak point.

What sort of platform do you intend to use?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Razare hmm I'm thinking making a game people can play on the web for free. Apps are really popular. Either web or android apps. Have you heard of construct 2? I'm thinking of using that to make a game.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I would love to make a game, but I don't know jack shit about coding and I'd probably want to do storyboards/characters. 
It doesn't seem to be like that kind of game, though.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Chameleon said:


> I would love to make a game, but I don't know jack shit about coding and I'd probably want to do storyboards/characters.
> It doesn't seem to be like that kind of game, though.


What kind of game did you have in mind?


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> What kind of game did you have in mind?


I'd be interested in a visual novel/rpg/game with equal focus on gameplay and storyline.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh ok cool. Hmm I like RPG games like pokemon. But the stats part of RPG, I don't think I'm so good at that. I don't think I've seen a visual novel before. What RPG games do you like?


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Oh ok cool. Hmm I like RPG games like pokemon. But the stats part of RPG, I don't think I'm so good at that. I don't think I've seen a visual novel before. What RPG games do you like?


Pokemon and Zelda and stuff. I'm more into visual novels like Dangan Ronpa, Phoenix Wright, and Persona.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Chameleon said:


> Pokemon and Zelda and stuff. I'm more into visual novels like Dangan Ronpa, Phoenix Wright, and Persona.


Same I like Zelda too. What's your favourite zelda game? Mine is Wind waker. So you would like to do the art side?


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Same I like Zelda too. What's your favourite zelda game? Mine is Wind waker.


I don't know. But it's not Ocarina of Time.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Chameleon said:


> I don't know. But it's not Ocarina of Time.


Oh ok. I know many people rated that highly. I've never played Majora's Mask. The only 3d zelda game I've never played.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Oh ok. I know many people rated that highly. I've never played Majora's Mask. The only 3d zelda game I've never played.


I can't play Majora's Mask just because of the creepypasta ;-;


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Tega1 said:


> @_Razare_ hmm I'm thinking making a game people can play on the web for free. Apps are really popular. Either web or android apps. Have you heard of construct 2? I'm thinking of using that to make a game.


Apparently my computer is too old for games like that.

The engine must use a lot of CPU or something because all the arcade games I tried on the construct 2 website were laaaagy.

I might try it on my company laptop and see if it goes any smoother.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh and if it works on my company laptop, I still might be interested.

Just that, I was never much into the basic run and jump style games.

I always prefer something more unique.

Like would it be possible to do some kind of mini-strategy elements to an action game?

Like for example...

Atari made this game for the Atari back in the day, called River Raid. A very fun game that involved fueling up your jet as you flew it through obstacles.

Now, if you added guns and allowed them to shoot baddies, even more cool.

Now there was an SNES game that had fighter jets, but you were a mercenary that took jobs and earned money to buy things for your jet.

Some kind of blend of these elements into a scrolling shooter game might be fun. Rather than being the plain jane scroller shooter, this one would let the user upgrade their jet as the completed missions.






This is just one idea. I would like also the idea of inventing a new kind of strategy game and doing something like that.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I would love to make a game and actually have it listed as one of my personal projects for life. I have some coding experience and a shit ton of ideas. I actually was thinking about an action RPG game with Mario Characters in a game of thrones esque universe( think Super Mario with game of thrones concept) it actually sounds pretty badass and I have so many ideas for it from character sprites to story and factions. Well...story needs a little work. I haven't actually read game of thrones(or watched the tv show) so I don't EXACTLY how to portray it story wise. Still I'm willing to take a crack it if someone else is willing to hop aboard my train will the coal's still burning.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

The Chameleon said:


> I can't play Majora's Mask just because of the creepypasta ;-;







This one


----------

